# Mesquite Tutorial



## vision (Jun 28, 2011)

What are the rules for using mesquite? I was thinking of using it on my first attempt at brisket and with the negative posts and talk of it being an "advanced wood" I'm questioning the choice.


----------



## meateater (Jun 28, 2011)

Personally I only use it on butts and will only use a small piece along with hickory. It is strong and can get out of hand real quick. I would master the TBS before trying it. I would start with Apple or Hickory on your first one, you can't take away the smoke if to much. Good luck.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 28, 2011)

Ditto!

Todd


----------



## venture (Jun 29, 2011)

I wouldn't go quite that far, but these guys are certainly right.

Mesquite is one of the strongest flavored woods.  I would reserve it for pork or beef.  Texans might tell you that you cant cook beef without it.

Use it with caution until you get to know it.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## vision (Jul 9, 2011)

A few months ago I was at a resort in Phoenix. The first night we walked outside and there was this MAGNIFICENT smell in the air. It was less a smell and more like a perfume. We were told the scent was coming from the nightly bonfire they fuel with mesquite.

Today I'm using some mesquite on a chicken cook and the chunks smell almost nothing like that bonfire. Anyone know why this is?


----------

